# What is it about Wing Chun



## Kensai (Mar 15, 2006)

That you enjoy the most? I guess it could apply to just about any martial art, but as this is the WC forum, I thought I'd make it applicable to us. 

For me, it's the intensity of the training, the fitness is a big draw - the endorphin rush I have at the end of a session I didn't get from other arts I've studied. I like the realism my sifu included, lot's of pad work, combinations, even enjoyed the bloodied hands after a particularly heavy pad sesh. Perverse I know, but something I enjoyed nonetheless. 

In short, what is it that you enjoy about it. I'm interested in knowing what makes other people train, and why.


Kensai :ultracool


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 15, 2006)

Its potential


----------



## Kensai (Mar 15, 2006)

Good answer. :asian:


----------



## yipman_sifu (Mar 15, 2006)

The simplicity and effectivness.


----------



## Kensai (Mar 16, 2006)

Again, I have to agree. The directness of the system struck me initially. Having done other MA, although I thought they were effective, they IMHO did appear to be too fanciful, or flowery maybe. I felt confident having started WC, a confidence I didn't get from other MA's. Could well just be me, but it's all personal.


----------



## dmax999 (Mar 16, 2006)

Not doing WC any more, but I thought I would post a thought.  I liked in WC training only stuff that worked.  No tornado kicks, no spin side kicks, no scissor stances, etc.  If you did it in class, you would likely be able to use it in a fight.

Sorry for the ramble, just get tired of Kung Fu techniques that I would never use in a real fight.  Keep thinking I should have stayed with WC.


----------



## Kensai (Mar 17, 2006)

dmax999 said:
			
		

> Not doing WC any more, but I thought I would post a thought. I liked in WC training only stuff that worked. No tornado kicks, no spin side kicks, no scissor stances, etc. If you did it in class, you would likely be able to use it in a fight.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, just get tired of Kung Fu techniques that I would never use in a real fight. Keep thinking I should have stayed with WC.


 
No no, a valid contribution. An art for the sake of it is fine, but I think we're each allowed to have favourite moves, and perhaps it's not too much to say that there are other moves that we think would be... Less effective?? Too flamboyant for real life situations?? 

There were several moves that I encountered in other arts that when I was going through them, I thought "this would never work". Either I would have been responding constantly to an enemies attack and playing catch up, or, the move itself had so many parts it would have taken years to learn. Wing Chun, although has more complex elements to some parts than others, it generally emphasises straight forward, simple, direct SMACK! in the face moves, and a continuous attack. My sifu tends to believe that it's best to vanish after an incident...


----------



## Kensai (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, I went to my first class in months last night. Awesome. Hadn't realised just how much I missed it. I'll make a vow now, never to let stupid work get in the way of training again! :asian:


----------



## fightingfat (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the way it develops skill. It's not just copying techniques, it's developing sensitivities, reflexes, conditioning.


----------



## Kensai (Apr 26, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> I like the way it develops skill. It's not just copying techniques, it's developing sensitivities, reflexes, conditioning.



Good point, I like that element of it too. Chi sao with eyes closed, great fun, interesting when changing hands and still "feeling" something coming.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 26, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Good point, I like that element of it too. Chi sao with eyes closed, great fun, interesting when changing hands and still "feeling" something coming.


 
but don't forget that if you can finish it by bridging the gap and puch a KO, it is much more better than all the Chi Sao. Of course that can be only done by punching in vital points.


----------



## Kensai (Apr 26, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> but don't forget that if you can finish it by bridging the gap and puch a KO, it is much more better than all the Chi Sao. Of course that can be only done by punching in vital points.



Sure, I was merely listing some of the aspects that I enjoy about WC.


----------



## yrwca (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi. This is my first day here. Just looking around. Had to stop here.

What permanently hooked me on Wing Chun, in the first 5 minutes, was that there was something to think about. Other things I had done had plenty of sweat, plenty of spar, self-defense, etc. But only memorizing. I had never felt mentally engaged before (just my personal experience). The point my Sifu always comes back to is that WC is logical, simple, direct--it is a Theory with clearly stated principles. It actually got me to go back to school and apply myself--I'll always be grateful for that. That's what I call life-changing!


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Nov 25, 2006)

I think wing chun is a beautiful art, like "scientific streetfighting" as my Sifu calls it.  I like the concepts of conserving energy by positioning and structure.  I am fascinated by the internal aspect of it; the process of generating tremendous power when needed and conserving it the rest, all while firmly rooted in the ground.  I am drawn to the 'intellectual' approach and how simple and direct it can be, but how deep the ideas are, and the skill required to effectively use them in real combat against an experienced opponent. 


peace

K


----------



## Kensai (Nov 27, 2006)

Great posts guys. I've a confession to make. I've not been for 2.5 months, I've a wee baby girl that likes to sap me of energy and strength and a job that does the same. However, I WILL be going again tonight. Wish me luck. 

I like the simple directness too. Short, explosive, good, hard training, smart training.


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 28, 2006)

I enjoy Wing Chun for multiple reason including the ones posted above (all were great answers by the way)

I also enjoy the way its trains what we call body karma or body mechanics.

It also trains not just cocepts but also principles which are exceptionall important being that principles are constants and concepts can change as experience is gained. 

So Wing Chun has a tremendous amount to offer any practitoner of any age and physical capabilities.


I wish you the best in training.


take care,
Chang


----------

